# My latest addition



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

This is my latest 'find'. This is an albino _Polypterus senegalus_ and is about 3 inches long (slightly over). It is temporarily housed in a 26 gallon tank until I can get my new 72 gallon. It is already eating shrimp pellets and frozen bloodworms like a little pig.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

did you order him online, or did a lfs happen to have him, or what?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice red x


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes it seems some time in the last hour and a half, the photo went down


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

i see it just fine.

Nice poly


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well it came back up again


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

nice pickup


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry about whatever happened to the pic. I see it just fine now so hopefully my internet host has got its sh*t together.

I just happened on this guy at one of my local fish stores. They got in about 30 - 3 inch _Polypterus senegalus_ with normal coloration and this one albino. I just couldn't pass him up!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

how much was it? iv never seen an albino one


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

First albino I've seen too. That's why I snapped him up so fast. He was $20.00 US.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...what other tank mates does it have?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Right now it is in with some 3" Yo-Yo loaches and some Red Torpedo Barbs (_Puntius denisonii_). Everybody seems peaceful....the loaches and barbs are WAY to big for the _Polypterus_ to eat and they're not in the slightest bit interested in him either. Only a temporary situation....eventually it will go into an African river 'biotope' setup that I've got in mind. I had a 450gallon setup many years ago that was absolutely fascinating. Have to limit myself to 72 gallon bow-front this time so I'll keep things scaled back a bit when I set it up.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> First albino I've seen too. That's why I snapped him up so fast. He was $20.00 US.


 20.00$ for that way to go







Damn good buy

Very nice fishy that you do not see often in that good of condition.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Beautiful fish at a beautifl price...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wow only $20. Around here they sell normal ones for $12-$15.

You got a great deal man


----------

